# alpine KTP445U power pack



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

So I am planning to build a simple system. So far I have a Kenwood touch screen installed. Going to go with components(don't have one picked out yet) and a powered sub(don't have one picked out yet). Probably will not upgrade stock rear speakers. Anyway I got this alpine amp for cheap so I bought this first. I like that it doesn't require an amp wiring kit and it can be concealed. My question is if this amp has a 15 amp fuse and my kenwood has a 10 amp fuse I would have to run a separate power cable from the battery instead of tapping into the power wire behind the head unit?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Run a seperate line for your amp from the Battery .


----------



## peejoe (Dec 21, 2013)

I have the ktp 445u and I am planning on the install into the 6 speaker factory base system... I have already installed a bazooka and now its time for the alpine sound I want... everything about this little amp says that you don't have to wire all the way to the battery............


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ what brian said......separate amp for speakers and separate amp for a sub sounds impressive only if you need that big sound.


----------



## peejoe (Dec 21, 2013)

I have the alpine ktp-445 wired to add a circuit fuse number 6.. this is a very powerful litte amp and I am totally impressed.. I do believe next step is changing speakers but the factory ones are holding out so far ... nothing here is wired to the battery... my bazooka is an ad a circuit also.. very huge difference in sound quality .... I give the entire sound quality a strong 8.5.. and the fine tuning ican do on the ktp 445..


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Where did you guys place the amp for convenient wiring/tuning?


----------

